# Tropica Aquacare Vs. TetraPlant Complete



## Miller86 (28 Apr 2009)

After a recent visit to The Green Machine I made the decision to deconstruct my first tank and start from scratch. When I first set the tank up I was more concerned with getting the fish in there that I wanted rather than building a good foundation for a successful planted tank. As time passed I decided I wasn't content with staring at sickly plants so now I'm back to the drawing board.
I've found two substrates that I think would be practical and affordable for my new set up:
Tropica Aquacare and TetraPlant Complete

I have read some good stuff on here about the Tropica product so at the moment I am leaning heavily towards that one, but I was just wondering if anyone had any opinions/experience with the TetraPlant Complete?

Cheers


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Apr 2009)

Hi,
   Either will be fine. There will be little to choose from the two. What will undoubtedly determine success or failure (if this will be a high tech tank) is your technique of CO2 injection, flow and distribution, light energy management and dosing of the water column. I wouldn't get too hung up on which of these to use. Get whichever is most convenient, or is more aesthetic, or cheaper.

Cheers,


----------

